# Natural habitat



## The Game (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey guys this is my first post and I'm just wondering what the natural habitat of Betta Splendens is and what other fish you would find living with them? Im also trying to do a natural habitat for Betta Splendens and I want a bottom feeder fish that would also be found in the wild with them. Thanks for any help.:-D


----------



## Kokonoko (Jul 28, 2010)

That would be rather difficult. Bettas have many diffirent sub-species, including that of splendens. However, Splendens were breed, by humans, out of thier nature habit. Specifically, they were breed to be much, much more aggressive then bettas you find in the wild. So much so, that often times bettas aren't a wise choice to be housed with any other fish (_As it may attack/harras it to death_).

Of course this diffirs from betta-to-betta, as there are Owners that DO house other fish with bettas without any negative results. As far as actually natural fish found with that of the bettas in the wild, I'm uncertain. Again though, having a fish from 'its' natural habitat will not mean that it will get along with it (_To believe this may be blantanly ignorant_).

*IF you do still decide to house other fish in your aquarium with the betta*, the most sure-footed way to do so is research, research and more research of the choice fish. For instance, since the betta fish is natural territorial and agressive, it may be best not to house it with other such fish, and instead find peaceful bottom feeeders (_not necessarily always fish, it may be a snail or ghost shrimp, etc.)_. 

Secondly, the choice fish must also be well suited for the tanks adjusted environment; as in, if you thought of getting a gold fish, this would be an unwise idea for goldfish thrive in cold temp waters, and often prefer diffirent variables in water chemicals. 

If the choice fish passes these first to requirements, then think of the future of that fish. If you're thinking of getting a pleco fish (_Sucker fishes_) then take into consideration of how large this fish will eventually get. While most plecos are sold at stores at thier younge stages (_consequently also their very small stages_) they do grow -quit- large. In most cases, where they start out 3-4 inches, they will sometimes grow up to a foot long!

It just breaks down to research =/ Heres a shortened list of what to match your 'choice' housing fish against.



*='Choice Fish' Requirements List=*
1) _RESEARCH - Theres never 'to much research'_
2) _'Common' Personality of Choice Fish_
3) _Required environment of Choice Fish_
4) _Future of Choice Fish_



*Suggested Fish?*
- *I have no suggestions, others will tell you to not get "Fish A" and others will tell you that "Fish A works perfectly fine". The BEST, and most IMPORTANT of all, is that you HIGHLY emphasize practical and responsible caretaking! If you see that your fish does not get along at all with the betta, then return it to the fish store, or place it in a seperate tank! *

Note: Although, to give you an idea of what you might be able to add, here is a list of some things that I have seen others try.

-Guppies, Ghost Shrimp, Mystery Snails, Cichlids, Cherry Shrimp, Neon Tetras, 'Glofish', Plecos. There are more I'm sure.


----------



## The Game (Aug 15, 2010)

Well im thinking of adding a bottom feeder with my female and i just wanted to know roughly which fish you would usually find in the same area as a fighter. As for your list, I noticed you mentioned guppies. Are you sure about this because I thought that the fancy fins would get it attacked?


----------



## noenyu (Jul 31, 2010)

From what I have read/researched, bettas natural habitat were rice paddies in Thailand and Cambodia. If you wanted to do something natural for your betta you could try a natural planted tank. They're really beautiful! You can look at these links for more information about them.

Byron's "A Basic Approach to Natural Planted Aquariums"

Part 1 http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/a...um-part-34861/

Part 2 http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/a...um-part-34859/

Part 3 http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/a...um-part-34858/

Part 4 http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/a...um-part-34862/

I also asked for advice on starting and keeping a successful aquarium. 
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/a...y-start-49136/

Plant and Fish profile http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/profiles/


----------



## The Game (Aug 15, 2010)

Yea i know about the rice paddy fields but obviously they would have had to live somewhere else before rice paddy fields came along. Do you know what bottom feeding fish you would find in their habitat? I'm also doing a project which is tryin to replicate a rice field and I have it on a small scale at the moment with the rice al planted and theyre growing really good. I'll post some pictures soon.


----------



## artist4life (Aug 12, 2010)

my betta is alone for now but id love to get him a snail


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

Before the rice paddies (gotta remember people have been planting rice a LONG time), I imagine they lived in ponds scattered across the jungles.


----------

